# Anxiety



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

well here is a fun oneFor the past few months, i had been diagnosed with suffering from anxiety, seen numerous Dr's. tried me on diff pills,until i got a new Dr. he asked me about being ashmatic. so i said i dont know, gave me tests, and would u know, all this time i have ashma, the panic and anxiety are gone, so is the tright chest, and i can breath right.might be wrong, but id swear many others might be misdiagnosed.im not saying this could be for everyone, but you can at least mention it to the Dr.all the best people


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Excellent point...Asthma or its symptoms can surely cause anxiety...not being able to breath is bound to cause fear and despair.


----------

